# Robo dwarf hamster, please help :(



## beckii (Apr 3, 2010)

I've recently brought two male baby hamsters, one seems to have settled in fine, but the other constantly runs back and forth in the same spot, and if i try to put anything in the way to stop him doing this he jsut tries to climb on top of it in order to carry on running! Is there something wrong with him, because i don't think that this is normal behaviour?? :confused1:


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

hi becky how long have u had them for?

we had a hamster that did this too for quite sometime, but eventually he did settle in and was absolutely fine  i guess that some just take longer to settle than others, i suppose if u imagine being plucked out of "home" by a big giant and put in a box, then brought to a new home, it is quite stressful !!!

i also was convinced that something was wrong with mine and even rang the vets.... but i have since found out that this is quite common so u dont need to worry about him  as i said mine soon settled in and became a very happy little chappy


----------

